# Java app doesnt work through TMG, how to fix?



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

Im unable to load a page that has java app because im getting errors. I have created a rule that allows the site to go out trough TMG but it wont work.
See the java logs probably someone can help me:
com.pearson.powerschool.sdk.common.SDKRemoteException:javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Unrecognized SSL message, plaintext connection?
at com.pearson.powerschool.sdk.system.HttpInvokeInvocationHandler.invoke(HttpInvokeInvocationHandler.java:59)
at $Proxy2.getSchools(Unknown Source)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.login(Main.java:730)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.initUserLogin(Main.java:212)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.startUI(Main.java:128)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.main(Main.java:392)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused By:javax.net.ssl.SSLException:Unrecognized SSL message, plaintext connection?
at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.InputRecord.handleUnknownRecord(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.InputRecord.read(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.writeRecord(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.AppOutputStream.write(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flushBuffer(Unknown Source)
at java.io.BufferedOutputStream.flush(Unknown Source)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.EntityEnclosingMethod.writeRequestBody(EntityEnclosingMethod.java:502)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase.writeRequest(HttpMethodBase.java:1973)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase.execute(HttpMethodBase.java:993)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector.executeWithRetry(HttpMethodDirector.java:397)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector.executeMethod(HttpMethodDirector.java:170)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient.executeMethod(HttpClient.java:396)
at org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient.executeMethod(HttpClient.java:324)
at org.meno.remoting.httpinvoke.client.HTTPInvokeProxyFactory.invoke(HTTPInvokeProxyFactory.java:229)
at org.meno.remoting.httpinvoke.client.HTTPInvokeProxyFactory.access$000(HTTPInvokeProxyFactory.java:42)
at org.meno.remoting.httpinvoke.client.HTTPInvokeProxyFactory$1.invoke(HTTPInvokeProxyFactory.java:151)
at $Proxy2.getSchools(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at com.pearson.powerschool.sdk.system.HttpInvokeInvocationHandler.invoke(HttpInvokeInvocationHandler.java:48)
at $Proxy2.getSchools(Unknown Source)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.login(Main.java:730)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.initUserLogin(Main.java:212)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.startUI(Main.java:128)
at com.pearson.powerschool.gradebook.Main.main(Main.java:392)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------

